# Printer/Scanner



## Julia (22 March 2010)

After about six years my printer/scanner has just died.  Canon, and has been trouble free until now.

Any recommendations re replacement?   It doesn't get heavy use.
I noticed one advertised this evening which is printer/scanner/copier/fax.
Anyone used this combination?  Anything in particular for or against?

With thanks.


----------



## newbie trader (22 March 2010)

It depends what you want it for...for my law degree I print out hundreds of pages of stuff a week, hence all i wanted was a printer which does black and white very well, prints fast, is reliable and fairly cheap ink wise.

N.T


----------



## Julia (22 March 2010)

Not hundreds of pages by any means.  Probably copy ten pages a month.
Print about the same from the web.  Scan photos into files and scan documents to attach to emails.
Low volume over all.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 March 2010)

There all sort of throw away units with the inks bieng more expensive than the printer is...office works had a mono (no color) laser printer only, for under 100 bucks last week, with a replacment drum cartridge worth 140 bucks.


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> It depends what you want it for...for my law degree I print out hundreds of pages of stuff a week, hence all i wanted was a printer which does black and white very well, prints fast, is reliable and fairly cheap ink wise.
> 
> N.T




Been there done that and costs a packet. Where did you go to school before Uni?


----------



## newbie trader (22 March 2010)

At the moment we have 3 printers/scanners/fax/copying devices (whatever you want to call them) - Canon, Hp and Epson...all three are very good and personally I couldn't recommend one over the other, although at the end of the day when you see the $79 machines you really do get what you pay for if you know what I mean...so do some research and don't generally go for the cheapest model and make sure you look at the price of refills (how many pages you get out of each refill etc).

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> At the moment we have 3 printers/scanners/fax/copying devices (whatever you want to call them) - Canon, Hp and Epson...all three are very good and personally I couldn't recommend one over the other, although at the end of the day when you see the $79 machines you really do get what you pay for if you know what I mean...so do some research and don't generally go for the cheapest model and make sure you look at the price of refills (how many pages you get out of each refill etc).
> 
> N.T




Did they outsource them to your school to build the printers?


----------



## newbie trader (22 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Did they outsource them to your school to build the printers?




I'm not really sure what you mean sorry!

N.T


----------



## newbie trader (22 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Been there done that and costs a packet. Where did you go to school before Uni?




A Marist Brothers School

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean sorry!
> 
> N.T




Sorry, don't mean to confuse you N.T. You were talking about the cost of your law degree. Is the cost of your undergrad photocopying more expensive compared to your "high school"? Oh, I was just interested as to where you went to high school? Maybe I'm being too intrusive. You know the whole networking thing? Your not with that?


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> A Marist Brothers School
> 
> N.T




In the *N*orthern *T*erritory?


----------



## newbie trader (22 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Sorry, don't mean to confuse you N.T. You were talking about the cost of your law degree. Is the cost of your undergrad photocopying more expensive compared to your "high school"? Oh, I was just interested as to where you went to high school? Maybe I'm being too intrusive. You know the whole networking thing? Your not with that?




Oh no your right I just wasn't 100%. Umm I wouldnt have a clue what my LLB will end up costing...and yes it is quite expensive but im not sure how it compares $$ wise. Sorry bit all over the place tonight. Marist Brothers is where I went to highschool. Haha no youre not being intrusive at all I dont mind. 

N.T


----------



## newbie trader (22 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> In the *N*orthern *T*erritory?




QLD


----------



## bellenuit (22 March 2010)

I use a HP Photosmart 3310 All in One (Printer, Scanner, Fax, Copier) and I am very pleased with it. It is a few years old so there would be more up to date models.

What I particularly like is that it has 5 individual colour cartridges as well as a black. The colours cost about $16 each and the black about $31, but has 3 times the volume of the colours.

Because of the individual colour cartridges, my ink expenditure is a lot less than my previous printer, which just had two cartridges - a black and a colour with 3 internal chambers for the 3 primary colours. The later cost about $50+, but the problem was if any of the 3 colours ran out the cartridge was effectively useless even though the other two chambers were only partially depleted. 

If I were buying a new printer, I would look closely at the cost of consumables and not be swayed by the up front cost only.

I haven't looked at lasers recently, but be careful with the apparently lower cost of laser ink cartridges compared to ink jets when measured on a per page printed basis. Unless things have changed, you need to print a lot to get the saving, as the ink cartridges have limited life spans and may end up expiring before you have got near their print potential if you don't print much.


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> QLD




Where are you studying Bond, UQ, QUT, Griffith or James Cook  ??


----------



## bellenuit (23 March 2010)

Julia,

I find the Whirlpool Forums a great resource for all questions technical.

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/

If you select Discussion Forums and then the topic of interest, in this case Computers and then Peripherals, you will find very knowledgeable people there. Like ASF, you can browse without registering, but you must register to ask your own questions.

I have got answers there to almost every technical issue I have had, whether it be a glitch in a product or a general question like what is the best modem to use.


----------



## newbie trader (23 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Where are you studying Bond, UQ, QUT, Griffith or James Cook  ??




UQ

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> UQ
> 
> N.T




Don't get too cloistered.  Ignore the red-rags! JMO


----------



## newbie trader (23 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Don't get too cloistered.  Ignore the red-rags! JMO




I love UQ its great especially the campus itself! I know people who have changed from QUT to UQ because they arent getting the 'university experience' from QUT.

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> I love UQ its great especially the campus itself! I know people who have changed from QUT to UQ because they arent getting the 'university experience' from QUT.
> 
> N.T




Yeah that sounds all good but what about moot practice. I'll put money on QUT smashing a UQ moot court team 80% of the time and the litigation experience of QUT lecturers as opposed to UQ's cloistered academics. Just got to look at history for guidance on that one. In actual reality law schools specialize. It's just a question of where you line up and if you are willing to join the imbued queue and work for at least 80 hours per work for indebted ****-licking servivtude and for little reward for at least 5 years after you graduate. Then of course you'll be fine, and that's not without connections.  If not, DIY and make your own world! Just my advice


----------



## newbie trader (23 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yeah that sounds all good but what about moot practice. I'll put money on QUT smashing a UQ moot court team 80% of the time and the litigatiom experience of QUT lecturers as opposed to UQ's cloistered academics. Just got to look at history for guidance on that one. In actual reality law schools specialize. It's just a question of where you line up and if you are willing to join the imbued queue and work for at least 80 hours per work for indebted ****-licking servivtude and for little reward for at least 5 years. The of course you'll be fine, and that's not without connections.  If not, DIY and make your own world! Just my advice




Actually I think the UQ guys and gals went really well last year and went to some international thing. I know a few senior partners at both Mallesons and Allens Arthur Robinson as well as a few other solicitors, barristers and a magistrate. Each one says they generally preference UQ over QUT (every man and his dog can get into QUT law and most of the senior partners/people making the decisions went to UQ themselves)...after that, however, what it comes down to is your personality, how you get on with others, team player etc (of course QUT graduates get employed I would just say more UQ than QUT graduates will be chosen). My plan at the moment is 5-15 years as a solicitor then possibly go to the bar. But idk idk idk i'm trying not to worry about employment yet im only second year...just trying to enjoy going out and uni life :

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> what it comes down to is your personality, how you get on with others, team player etc (of course QUT graduates get employed I would just say more UQ than QUT graduates will be chosen). My plan at the moment is 5-15 years as a solicitor then possibly go to the bar. But idk idk idk i'm trying not to worry about employment yet im only second year...just trying to enjoy going out and uni life :
> 
> N.T




No question, UQ is a great law school. Aha! So do people that don't meet the requirements not fit in? (eg. GPS school, great teaching, all the pre-requisites from the GPS school without 1st class honours, not female, not anglo/saxon/celtic, not black, not female, not disabled etc.. or able to play RUGBY---------UNION! They do not fit-in etc... Sorry NT but that's bull****!!! Vote Kevin Rudd No.1! NO THANKS!

But good luck on being a SOLICITOR.


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

Anyway back on topic.

What kind of printer do you have Julia?


----------



## newbie trader (23 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> No question, UQ is a great law school. Aha! So do people that don't meet the requirements not fit in? (eg. GPS school, great teaching, all the pre-requisites from the GPS school without 1st class honours, not female, not anglo/saxon/celtic, not black, not female, not disabled etc.. or able to play RUGBY---------UNION! They do not fit-in etc... Sorry NT but that's bull****!!! Vote Kevin Rudd No.1! NO THANKS!




Thats not what I really was getting at, but obviously I can only comment based on what i've heard. This is kind of ridiculous but we had a lecture from a senior partner from a firm and she said that some of the partners (given that your gpa is fine and what not) will employ you if you like rugby union...everyone in the theatre literally looked at one another...(i dont know if you can tell but im biased towards UQ . By the way a lot of people over look Griffith law from what I hear it is very very good also.

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> (i dont know if you can tell but im biased towards UQ . By the way a lot of people over look Griffith law from what I hear it is very very good also.
> 
> N.T




Yeah if your commo!


----------



## newbie trader (23 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yeah if your commo!




HA! The most difficult thing with law school ive found is making friends...ive generally only made friends with girls within law as I havn't found many guys who are not extremely arrogant or elitist and you find yourself gritting your teeth as you talk to them...law school is a very different place indeed...My friends from high school are all laid back guys but it'll be good to become used to the arrogant elitist type for when I begin working in a firm as ill meet plenty like that.

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> I havn't found many guys who are not extremely arrogant or elitist and you find yourself gritting your teeth as you talk to them...law school is a very different place indeed...My friends from high school are all laid back guys but it'll be good to become used to the arrogant elitist type for when I begin working in a firm as ill meet plenty like that.
> 
> N.T




Good for you mate. Just wait till 800 graduates fight for 150 article clerkships in your final year.

My advice to you is that you shouldn't be spending your time on stockmarket blog sites. You should be spending your time reading judgments in the library to boost your GPA. Any time here is wasted IMVHO. Hit the books fella and consider ASF a mere seldom distraction compared to working your **** off for a guaranteed and notable future!


----------



## newbie trader (23 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Good for you mate. Just wait till 800 graduates fight for 150 article clerkships in your final year.
> 
> My advice to you is that you shouldn't be spending your time on stockmarket blog sites. You should be spending your time reading judgments in the library to boost your GPA. Any time here is wasted IMVHO. Hit the books fella and consider ASF a mere seldom distraction compared to working your **** off for a guaranteed and notable future!




Thanks for the advice gumby =]. I generally try to spend from 8-5 on uni work each day (bit longer at nights if I havn't gotton through everything). I see the stock market as a bit of a hobby and I think its good to have some other interests. But I must be off to bed its been really nice speaking with you tonight (who ever knew printers could be so interesting, sorry Julia!) and I will remember that post when and if i graduate =].

N.T


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Thanks for the advice gumby =]. I generally try to spend from 8-5 on uni work each day (bit longer at nights if I havn't gotton through everything). I see the stock market as a bit of a hobby and I think its good to have some other interests. But I must be off to bed its been really nice speaking with you tonight (who ever knew printers could be so interesting, sorry Julia!) and I will remember that post when and if i graduate =].
> 
> N.T




Stick at it N.T. Don't let the bastards grind you down!


----------



## WaveSurfer (23 March 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> There all sort of throw away units with the inks bieng more expensive than the printer is...office works had a mono (no color) laser printer only, for under 100 bucks last week, with a replacment drum cartridge worth 140 bucks.




Cannon's are good printers Julia. I'm on the same line as NT. I need to print a heap each week so I went with an industrial b/w printer.

Definitely take Cynical's advice on-board and ensure that the ink cartridges do not cost more than the printer itself.


----------



## outback (23 March 2010)

One option to keep ink costs down is to install a continuous ink supply system, basically a big bottle with all the inks which you fill externally, then flexible hoses run to special printer cartridges.
The upside is it is heaps cheaper to run. HEAPS cheaper
If you are into refilling it is heaps cleaner, with no spilled ink over fingers

The downside is, upfront cost, which needs to be re-couped
Can be tricky to install
Looks a bit tacky having hoses hanging out the side of the printer

I have one installed on my Canon printer, and have had since new, and am very happy with it.

P.S. I like Canaon printers, and have had a few different makes over the years.


----------



## mattzigs (23 March 2010)

Hi Julia, just a few points on my experiences with printers:
My office has had a HP 3 in 1 which prints, faxes and scans, however, the scanning goes through the same feed as the faxes so it is not as flexible (or high resolution) as the flatbed scanner so may not be suitable for photos, I think it also may be B&W only.

I have an old Lexmark printer flatbed scanner which I still use for scanning but I found that with my sporadic use that the ink heads would dry up every time I went to use it - very expensive on ink. The scanner is reasonably high res, and can scan anything that fits under the cover.

As mentioned earlier, B&W laser printers are very affordable- and the 'ink' doesn't dry up.

Cheers Mattzigs


----------



## late_start (23 March 2010)

If you don't need colour printing, I'd say the all-in-one laser printer.  Something like "Samsung SCX-4623F", this cost about $209.  You can use it for FAX, Printer, Copier, Scanner.  Toner cost about $55 for 1,500 pages and $85 for 2,500 pages.  Of course the 1,500 pages toner comes with the box already.


----------



## Julia (23 March 2010)

Many thanks to everyone for the helpful replies.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Whiskers (23 March 2010)

Yes,I agree ink cost is one to watch... also print head, especially if using refills or non genuine ink. Also I find stand alone copy handy to copy without booting computer or having to get into other software.

I found earlier Canon was expensive for ink and regularly needed new print head when using refill ink. Similarly, the Brother MFC640 ( I think it was) didn't tolerate refills very long before the print head clogged up. The cost of cleaning/ replacement was prohibitive. 

Currently using an Epson MFC Printer, scan, copy & fax, TX600FW. Reasonable on price of ink and economical to run if set to B&W when colour not necessary, can print faster and has a stand alone copy function.

The Canon and Brother was probably best print quality and Brother most compact with a paper cartridge although for general printing, scan, copy and fax, my current Epson is very satisfactory.

My current Epson has a paper tray/feed at back, which is about the only thing I would change... a newer version with a cartridge.


----------



## Happy (23 March 2010)

Most Windows computers have Fax facility, so fax can be sent directly from computer. 
If it is typed page, no need to print it at all (this bit I love most, I just back up copy and no guilt feeling of chopped trees)
Suspect Mac computers have it too.

No need for modem, just socket on computer has to be connected to phone line.

Probably good idea to have wire go through power surge board.

Fax can be received on computer too, but I did not venture there yet, as more and more businesses can and use E-mail these days.


----------



## sleepy (23 March 2010)

Hi Julia,

Not sure what your budget is but the Canon Pixma MP620 is a great All-in-One printer. Simple to set up and best of all its wireless, so it can be located out of sight if necessary.

http://www.getprice.com.au/Canon-MP620-Printer_expr_27--23953

sleepy


----------



## newbie trader (5 April 2010)

Hey Julia,

Did you end up getting your printer? I got a new one yesterday a Brother mono laser for a bit under 400 i think its mid range im pretty sure and so far very good.


----------



## Julia (5 April 2010)

Hello NT:  Yes, but I went way downmarket compared to you.  Ended up with a 
'special' from Australia Post for just $49!  HP Deskjet.  It seems quite fine for my minimal use.  Cartridges are around $20, so way cheaper than many I looked at.  So far so good.  It's quick and the print quality is every bit as good as the Canon.


----------



## noirua (5 April 2010)

Sometimes it pays to stick with an old rickety printer as they eventually sell off cartridges at low prices. I bought one colour cartridge for my Lexmark X1180 for only 17c and a number of black cartridges for 80c each.


----------



## coffee_snob (6 April 2010)

Julia, Samsung are very good. 

I've gone through many printers in the past seven or so years (many of them cannon!!) and finally found one that has lasted. It is a laser printer and was only $90 at DSE. Samsung was not 'well known' to me in the printing land but they have proven themselves very worthy of my praise. 

The cheapest multifunction i could find in their range is SCX-4521F with an RRP of $329 http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/.../XSA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=

I'm not sure what your budget is so sorry if this is overpriced. If you aren't wanting to spend that much I hear Brother do some nice multifunction inkjets. Officeworks has a lot of brother stuff. Or even HP (but with them you get what you pay for!)

Cannon always seem to go wrong for me (even if I spend the big bucks) so I can't recommend them as a brand.


----------

